# Nymph nursery



## terradesue (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm still new to nymph care. I wanted to do my best with my first ootheca. I built a house for them out of a large plastic container. I placed in some wired vine and some excelsior. The bottom in covered with paper towels. The thing that I think helped most is I put a screen over the top, glued on half of it. I can put the lid over This to further protect them. This way I can open it up just a little to add feeders. I can also leave the screen closed and observe the nymphs without escapees. Since its been hot glued in place I can peal the screen off when I need to. Let me know if you have any suggestions for improvement or questions. What do you think?


----------



## mantisman 230 (Sep 7, 2015)

What species are you trying to hatch? Sometimes a space that large can do more harm than good for feeding.


----------



## terradesue (Sep 8, 2015)

Griffins are in there. They seem to be doing well.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Sep 13, 2015)

Ahh so they hatched. Well I suggest making sure everyone can find a meal.


----------



## terradesue (Sep 20, 2015)

They get a big breakfast and dinner everyday.


----------



## dmina (Sep 21, 2015)

It looks like it is working out well for you... Just need to keep checking abdomens.... good job!


----------

